# 70D vs D7100



## goodguy (Aug 28, 2013)

Interesting comparison of the 2 sensors and two cameras on the DXO site.

DxOMark - Canon EOS 70D review: how does the new dual pixel CMOS AF sensor perform?

I think for those who look for mostly still photography the D7100 looks like the superior camera.


----------



## KmH (Aug 28, 2013)

DXO does not compare camera features, like focus modules, metering sensors, bracketing capabilities, available white balance settings, burst rate, viewfinder coverage, and lots lots more.

One also has to factor in that photographer skill and knowledge is the main contributing factor to image quality.
So a long time pro can probably make much nicer images with a 70D or a A77 than a newbie can make with a D7100.

Next factor in the quality of whatever lens is being used. Camera Lens Quality: MTF, Resolution & Contrast

No doubt the numbers form a basis for image sensor comparisons, but a camera is made up of a lot more than just an image sensor, and high quality images are about more than just the camera and lens used.


----------



## shadowlands (Aug 29, 2013)

Go FX, if you can. Consider a refurbished D600 or a used D700, at least.
But if you must pick between the D7100 or the Canon. 
Get the Nikon. It can use Nikon glass!!!


----------



## Dao (Aug 29, 2013)

KmH said:


> DXO does not compare camera features, like focus modules, metering sensors, bracketing capabilities, available white balance settings, burst rate, viewfinder coverage, and lots lots more.
> 
> One also has to factor in that photographer skill and knowledge is the main contributing factor to image quality.
> So a long time pro can probably make much nicer images with a 70D or a A77 than a newbie can make with a D7100.
> ...



I agree.   It is like saying 6 Cyl Chevy Camero is better car than a Lotus Elise with the Toyota Celica 4 Cyl engine at the track.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 29, 2013)

shadowlands said:


> Go FX, if you can. Consider a refurbished D600 or a used D700, at least.
> But if you must pick between the D7100 or the Canon.
> Get the Nikon. It can use Nikon glass!!!



Well this is just a little piece of information I found and wanted to share, I don't need to buy a camera, I just did about a month ago.
Got the D7100 if you see my signature its showing there.

As for FX, well its my dream but not now, cant afford it but when the replacement of the D600 will be out I think I will get it.
For now I am very happy with my new D7100


----------



## TheLost (Aug 29, 2013)

However..  The 70D is closer to the 7Dmk2 then the D7100 is to the D400.  

The reviews are still trickling in on the 70D... but all signs point to the 70D having twice the buffer the D7100 has.

I'd still buy the Nikon though.  I cant stand the feel of Canon's cheep plastic bodies


----------



## goodguy (Aug 29, 2013)

TheLost said:


> However.. The 70D is closer to the 7Dmk2 then the D7100 is to the D400.
> 
> The reviews are still trickling in on the 70D... but all signs point to the 70D having twice the buffer the D7100 has.
> 
> I'd still buy the Nikon though. I cant stand the feel of Canon's cheep plastic bodies



Yes, the buffer size on my D7100 is so small that it would be useless for serious sport photography but the D7100 is not a D300s replacement its the camera for the photography enthusiast and I think it does this job with flying colours.
For me when I need to use the camera on burst mode taking action shots of my daughter doing her tricks at home or even taking pictures of a squirrel running and jumping in the back yard the D7100 buffer size is more then enough.
I think the Nikon fan market is VERY thirsty for a D300s replacement, will be very interesting to see this camera when it shows up if it shows up.


----------



## TheLost (Aug 29, 2013)

I shoot High School sports with the D7100  .  Its the best low-light DX body right now... so i'll work around the buffer.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 29, 2013)

TheLost said:


> I shoot High School sports with the D7100  .  Its the best low-light DX body right now... so i'll work around the buffer.


Well you can shoot in the 1.3 mode and JPEG, that will help a lot in burst mode.


----------



## jaomul (Aug 29, 2013)

goodguy said:


> Interesting comparison of the 2 sensors and two cameras on the DXO site.
> 
> DxOMark - Canon EOS 70D review: how does the new dual pixel CMOS AF sensor perform?
> 
> I think for those who look for mostly still photography the D7100 looks like the superior camera.



I hope this makes you feel better about your camera


----------



## Derrel (Aug 29, 2013)

DxO mark tests. Exhaustive tests, done in a state of the art lab, and conducted and re-conducted multiple times, to ensure accuracy and repeatability. 

Here is an article written by physicist Peter van den Hamer in 2011 and published by The Luminous Landscape in 20011  DxOMark Camera Sensor

A second article appeared not too long ago.  DxOMark Camera Sensor

As the author notes, the new, updated article was needed in part because of substantial changes in the sensor market. "...you can get &#8220;yesterday&#8217;s&#8221; full-frame sensor quality using a modern APS-C size sensor[3]. Alternatively, you can get yesterday&#8217;s APS-C sensor performance using the best available CX format sensor[4]. In fact, you can probably match or even exceed today&#8217;s entry-level medium-format image quality with a modern full-frame sensor (e.g. the Nikon D800E). This is not just the standard story of electronics getting a bit cheaper or better every year. It is largely due to a jump in sensor performance in the past 2 or 3 years (largely thanks to Sony sensors). It also coincides with competition on the camera market from mobile phones. This causes traditional camera makers to focus on image quality: unless your camera is a lot better than a multi-purpose smartphone, how can you convince smartphone users to carry around an extra camera when their smartphone is always at hand?"


----------



## Gavjenks (Aug 29, 2013)

The whole point of the 70d new sensor is live view and movie autofocusing.

...which dxo mark does not test.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 29, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> The whole point of the 70d new sensor is live view and movie autofocusing.
> 
> ...which dxo mark does not test.



Yeah, but it obviously comes up short against the competition in still imaging tests. I thought the 70D was also supposed to be a still camera as well.***Silly me, thinking that a d-slr would be used for still image making! Do you suppose the manual tells users "*the whole point" of your new 70D is only to shoot video.*" You make me laugh sometimes, Jinksy!

Yeah, Canon added some new photodiode sites to allow "real-time" autofocusing during the filming of video clips. That does sound like it might be a handy feature. And the touch-screen with the ability to shift autofocus during filming also sounds like a nifty feature. I still think however that the MAIN purpose of advanced hobbyist d-slr cameras is their use for capturing still photos. I'd estimate that 99% of a d-slr's actual in-use time is devoted to capturing stills. At least for most people. After puking out five different but yet almost identical APS-C cameras based on the same level of sensor, it became necessary for Canon to actually try and do a bit of innovating, and I think the new full time autofocusing system might capture some sales. That new system might also help spark sales of their STM lenses. But


----------



## Gavjenks (Aug 29, 2013)

I said the whole point of the new *sensor *is live view and movie focusing.

I don't think it's terribly surprising that the still photo qualities match or very slightly exceed the previous generation of canon APS-C in the mean time. it would have been nice if it exceeded by more, but even maintaining quality while having to synthesize data from all the additional sensor locations, etc. is no mean feat.

More importantly:* Ultimately, I think that quality live view focusing will have a lot Lot LOT more to do with the future of camera bodies than an extra stop of dynamic range wil*l.  Better live view focusing = the ability to switch to mirrorless technology for good, which can greatly decrease cost and increase quality of wide lenses and make cheaper, simpler, less breakable, more portable bodies with no drawbacks.

it's not just for video by any means, in the long run. This is one step in a potentially very exciting revolution for *still* photography.  it's just a step along a not 100% obvious back road.

It may be an awkward camera right now, and I'm not sure I'd buy it, but the technology is pretty exciting.


----------



## TheLost (Aug 29, 2013)

It has the AutoFocus sensor from the 7D..

It has a newer 20mp image sensor..

It has a higher FPS and larger buffer then the D7100..

Even without the fancy live view focusing trickery it still has a lot going for it.

Still wouldn't buy one


----------



## Derrel (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah, better sensors with better dynamic range, and SUPERIOR imaging quality are useless. Face it: Sony has invented ways to make better-performing sensors. Canon just keeps plugging along with its old sensor fabrication technology, and refuses to spend the money to make BETTER cameras. The way I see it, a camera maker can either make better cameras,the direction Sony and Nikon are taking their businesses, OR make higher profits off of its customers, the way Canon continues to do.

If you know much about video, you'd know that 14-stop dynamic range in video sensors is the new "big thing". 

But back to the 70D...the technology DOES sound like it has promise. Just like a tiny acorn someday might grow to be a mighty oak tree. Or a tiny seed might some day produce an ear of corn to be eaten. 

I remember all too well the huge excitement of *laser disc* movies! Such an AMAZING NEW TECHNOLOGY!!!!!!!* Laser Disc *was going to revolutionize the WORLD. And I recall the amazing hype around *BlueRay!!!* Woo-hoo!!!!! Gonna bring the world of mega-sized disc recording to the world! Woo-hoo! 

And of course, there was BetaMax, and Crystal Pepsi, and New Coke. All amazing breakthroughs!


----------



## Gavjenks (Aug 29, 2013)

Oak trees are some of the fastest growing tree species around. So the acorn is an apt analogy considering that pretty much every single other barrier to pro mirrorless systems being the norm have been tackled already, except sensor based autofocus.

And I think I was pretty clear that autofocus ib sensors in general is the obvious next most impactful thing. Not necessarily the 70d exact system.

The point is they are working on the right problem. Succeeding in that problem will have much more significant results for affordable and high quality stillpstillphotography than another few megapixels or another stop of range. Those things aren't uselesd by any means. They just face more greatly diminishing returns than does a potential leap to a new generation of body type.


----------



## ranuy (Sep 11, 2013)

A site like this is good for side by side comparison of specs, 70D vs D7100


----------

